# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [Toutes versions] Ajouter IP  son Office

## Gratiano

Bonsoir  toutes et  tous

Voila j'ai Office Famille et Etudiant 2010
Version : 14.0.7116.5000 (32 Bits)

Et j'aimerais y ajout InfoPath 2010 pour des besoins de dveloppement de formulaire pour un environnement SharePoint.

Comment dois je procd ?
Est ce possible ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

InfoPath est seulement disponible  partir de l'offre "Professional Plus" d'Office.
Voir la tableau rcapitulatif : http://blog.softwaremedia.com/2012/0...on-comparison/

Cordialement,

----------


## Gratiano

OK merci,

donc je peux faire une croix sur mon pack actuel et me procurer le pack Professionnel + ?

C'est vraiment dommage qu'il ne soit pas possible d'upgrader son produit Microsoft selon les besoins... triste !

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

En effet, je pense que la solution la plus simple est de dsinstaller votre Office actuel et d'installer le Professional plus sur votre machine de dveloppement.
En revanche, si cela vous embte vraiment, je viens de m'apercevoir que le logiciel "InfoPath 2010" est disponible sur l'abonnement MSDN (dcarrel d'Office). 
Vous pouvez ventuellement essayer de rajouter celui-ci  votre "Office Student" actuel (mais vous risquez des conflits de version,...).

Juste pour information, ce n'est plus le cas en InfoPath 2013 qui est seulement disponible via la gamme Office Pro Plus.

----------


## Gratiano

merci pour ces infos

----------


## Gratiano

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais me procurer cette version, Office Professionnel Plus 2013, mais je ne trouve pas la possibilit de l'acheter en ligne.

Car j'prouve des difficults pour trouver des revendeurs ayant ce produit sur Abidjan...  ::calim2:: 

Est ce possible d'acheter en ligne ?

----------

